# Mediamarkt Angebot



## Spielespieler3 (5. Juli 2018)

Moin Leute,

habe heute ein Angebot bei Mediamarkt entdeckt, das auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aussieht.
Nur weiß ich nicht wie gut die Qualität zu erwarten ist.

HYRICAN STRIKER-X 5757 RED Gaming-PCs - MediaMarkt

HYRICAN STRIKER-X 5761 BLUE I7-8700K/16GB/240GB+2TB Gaming-PCs - MediaMarkt

Sollte ich mir selber einen zusammenstellen, damit ich weiß was drin ist ?

Gruß


----------



## RubySoho (5. Juli 2018)

Media Markt... Da brauchst du eigentlich garnicht fragen ob du dir selber was zusammen stellen sollst...
natürlich sollst du!


----------



## fotoman (5. Juli 2018)

Spielespieler3 schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir selber einen zusammenstellen, damit ich weiß was drin ist ?


Auch ohne die Werbecookies sammelnden Links angeklickt zu haben, musst Du das wohl selber entscheiden.

Der Preisunterschied lässt sich einfach ausrechnen, wieviel Spaß Du am Basteln hast, was Dir eine mögliche Gewährleistug auf den Gesamtrechner wert ist und was Dir das Wissen über die exakten verbauten Komponenten Bringt (heute und in 2-5 Jahren) musst Du selber bewerten.

Wobei sich "zusammenstellen" nicht zwingend nach "selber zusammen schrauben" anhört.....was interessieren einen dann die exakten Komponenten, so lange der Rechner stabil und angemessen performant ist?

So Dinge wie Lautstärke, Performance und Erweiterbarkeit mögen für Dich irrelevant sein. Eine Grafikkarte mit 3 Lüftern muss wohl fürs Spielen sein (der Düsenjet gehört für mich an den Flughafen und nicht ins Arbietszimmer), eine HDD gehört für mich schon lange nicht mehr in einen PC (falls er nicht auf extremste Kostenersparnis getrimmt werden muss) und was das Netzteil und der CPU-Lüfter taugen weisst Du auch erst nach ein paar Monaten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juli 2018)

Die Konfigs sind grundsätzlich ordentlich und vor allem spieletauglich, zu einigen Komponenten wie etwa der CPU-Kühlung, dem Netzteil und der Grafikkarte gibt es aber keine präzisen Angaben (Marke? Produktname?); hier sind natürlich beträchtliche Qualitätsunterschiede möglich.


----------



## RubySoho (6. Juli 2018)

Ähh, sorry Stephan wo is die konfi ordentlich??
Da widersprichst du dir selbst...
Das Ding is fürn popo....


----------



## Laudian (6. Juli 2018)

Nun, es ist nicht so ein Unfug, wie der Blödmarkt sonst gerne verkauft.
i7 mit der Gaming Grafikkarte Nvidia 1050 ist ja ganz beliebt bei denen. Die Konfig hier ist dagegen etwas, das grundsätzlich erstmal zusammenpasst.

Ich denke mal, dass Stephan das mit "ordentlich" meint.


----------



## buggs001 (6. Juli 2018)

Ein Z-Board nehmen und dann nur 2400er-RAM verbauen versteh ich jetzt zwar nicht, aber kann man machen.
Das wäre mein Ausrutscher.
Grafikkarte wird vermutlich nur die FE sein, das ginge auch besser.

Aber um den Preis, darf man nicht viel meckern.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juli 2018)

Das Herz des Systems ist ok aber alles drumherum ist Müll, das merkt man spätestens wenn man das Teil erstmals in betrieb nimmt. Wenn ich mir das Schrott Gehäuse anschaue bekomme ich schon das kotzen.
und da fängt es bereits an. Wenn man ein solches System hat sollte auch ein qualitativ entsprechendes Gehäuse vorhanden sein. Also lass die Finger von diesem System und lass dir hier eins auf deine Bedürfnisse/wünsche zuschneiden ,damit wirst du glücklicher.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Juli 2018)

Lasse dir hier einen zusammenstellen. Gibt Genug User hier die sich gut auskennen. Dann hast du sicher was besseres und vermutlich zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (6. Juli 2018)

Ich muss sagen das Angebot überrascht mich auch. Grob überschlagen zahlt man wohl ~200€ mehr als bei einem Eigenbau für die ausgewählten Komponenten.
Ja es wird wohl nur der schlechte Intel CPU-Kühler sein, sowie billiger RAM und billiges Gehäuse. Aber falls man was Lautstärke angeht keine großen Ansprüche hat kann man denk ich mit so einem System schon glücklich werden.
Geht natürlich auch deutlich billiger ohne wirklich viel Leistung zu verlieren


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2018)

Der Realtek® ALC887 deutet auf ein Board im untersten Preissegment hin, 
die Casebreite von 190mm deutet im Zweifel auf das Fehlen eines ausreichenden Towerkühlers hin, 
das Netzteil mit 450W ist knapp bemessen, gängige Empfehlung ist ein 500 bzw. 550W Teil für die Kombi 8700k+GTX 1080.
Das Gehäuse habe ich mir (neugierig wie ich bin) auch schon mal angeschaut, ist billiges Plastik aus der < 40 € Klasse.
RAM wurde schon angesprochen, mind. 3000 Aegis wären hier zu empfehlen (besser geht immer )

Für aktuell 1.620 € würdest du ein deutlich hochwertigeres System bekommen, wenn kein Eigenbau möglich, kämen noch 100 e z. B. bei MF für den Zusammenbau und ca. 10-20 € für einen WIN10  Key dazu; somit max. 1.740 €;
Einsparpotential ist hier bei RAM ca. -10 €, Case ca. -50 € und NT ca. -20 € noch möglich

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen = 1.620 €

Edit: Günstigere Variante aber immer noch sehr wahrscheinlich besser als Mediamarkt:

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen = 1.487 €


----------

